# Rainbowfish and cardinal tetras



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Would Australian rainbows be compatible with one inch long cardinals?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

There are many species of rainbow. Some are mellower than others. It depends on the species. Something like the dwarf neon rainbow would be okay.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

The name of the fish is Australian rainbowfish...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

They should be okay together, rainbow can grow to 4 inches but their mouth is small. I think PJs at sheway has them in the same tank?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

*Emperor tetras at PJs Sherway*

sorry mean to create new post.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that species so I can't comment.

Fish do not have to fit in other fish's mouths to qualify for aggression. That's a bit of a retarded thing that's been floating around the last couple of years. Plecos can damn near kill eachother by bodychecking and whacking eachother. I saw a video on youtube which I can't find right now of a 12" gibbiceps that doesn't like a rubber pleco and rams it so hard you can hear "WHAP" from outside the tank. The rubber pleco is stunned for about 30 seconds. Not a good thing. I hope that guy seperated them.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I'm not familiar with that species so I can't comment.
> 
> Fish do not have to fit in other fish's mouths to qualify for aggression. That's a bit of a retarded thing that's been floating around the last couple of years. Plecos can damn near kill eachother by bodychecking and whacking eachother. I saw a video on youtube which I can't find right now of a 12" gibbiceps that doesn't like a rubber pleco and rams it so hard you can hear "WHAP" from outside the tank. The rubber pleco is stunned for about 30 seconds. Not a good thing. I hope that guy seperated them.


both community fish, its possible for any fish to "body check" any other fish and kill them lol... just keep one fish then lol retarded to think that.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Holidays said:


> both community fish, its possible for any fish to "body check" any other fish and kill them lol... just keep one fish then lol retarded to think that.


I don't think I want to talk to you any more. If you think all the pretty little colorful fish have cheerful dispositions and you've never seen fish attack eachother without eating eachother, and can't conceive of what I'm talking about, you're not worth the effort. There are lots of 'community fish' that can't randomly be mixed without having some issues.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

yaaa you can come up with anything, this fish kill that fish, which shouldn't but it happened...vice versa...lol...

anyway no need to separate frys/small fishes other species and bigger fish in the tank won't eat them lol...fish don't really like to eat...lol


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

In this case those two types of community fish are okay together, go to PJs at sherway and see them coexisting.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks holidays!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Thanks holidays!


no sweat


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Holidays said:


> yaaa you can come up with anything, this fish kill that fish, which shouldn't but it happened...vice versa...lol...
> 
> *anyway no need to separate frys/small fishes other species and bigger fish in the tank won't eat them lol...fish don't really like to eat...lol*


Come on man, that's not what I was saying. There are certain species which are more aggressive than others, despite frequently being labeled as a community fish. Serpae tetras and phantom tetras, for instance.
Also, can you please use proper punctuation and sentence structure? I can't follow what I'm reading if every third word is followed by_ lol _and *...* 
Things like capital letters at the beginning of a sentence and conjugating verbs would help. Just my opinion.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> *anyway no need to separate frys/small fishes other species and bigger fish in the tank won't eat them lol...fish don't really like to eat...lol* Since English is obviously your first language can you please use proper punctuation and sentences?


Edit your post? ...little sore eh?



AquariAM said:


> Come on man, that's not what I was saying. There are certain species which are more aggressive than others, despite frequently being labeled as a community fish. Serpae tetras and phantom tetras, for instance.
> Also, can you please use proper punctuation and sentence structure? I can't follow what I'm reading if every third word is followed by_ lol _and *...*
> Things like capital letters at the beginning of a sentence and conjugating verbs would help. Just my opinion.


lol, we're not talking about any other tetras, comprehension would help too.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Edit your post? ...little sore eh?
> 
> *^Again, if you used a complete sentence, or two, I might understand what you meant there*
> 
> lol, we're not talking about any other tetras, comprehension would help too.


How'd I know you were going to say that? Who doesn't have any comprehension here?

Ever heard of an example? "Some fish are X, for example, Y and Z"
Is everybody on drugs?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> How'd I know you were going to say that? Who doesn't have any comprehension here?
> 
> Ever heard of an example? "Some fish are X, for example, Y and Z"
> Is everybody on drugs?


Read op's question again, let's see if you can comprehend it.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> .... If you think all the pretty little colorful fish have cheerful dispositions


I liked that one pabs



AquariAM said:


> There are lots of 'community fish' that can't randomly be mixed without having some issues


very true
ive seen people put yellow labs with angel fish for christ sake. 
Stock is ENTIRELY subjective.

Children. Simmer.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Would Australian rainbows be compatible with one inch long cardinals?


To answer your question.
I would recommend you get a dwarf variant of rainbow. A nice group of a 7 or 8 with a good strong school of neons would really make for a nice tank.
What size of tank are you working with?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Australian rainbow at bigal miss 6.99 a pair


----------



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

Perfectly fine to mix these types of fish, both are mild manered.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

golfers1 said:


> Perfectly fine to mix these types of fish, both are mild manered.


I just might


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for all the replies ima get them


----------

